

Ask HN: I'm moving. What's the fastest way to sell all of my possessions? - lampooned

And obviously give away the stuff no one wants.
======
informatimago
Obviously the fastest way is not to have bought them in the first place.

Or that they're pure software, so you just need one hard drive or just cloud
storage.

All the rest should fit a backpack.

